# Craftsman/Murray 536.886280 9HP Tecumseh Engine Spark Plug Black?



## zml661415 (Jan 31, 2015)

So I just bought this snow blower and did a pre run check up, filled the tires ith air, changed the oil and checked the spark plug. I noticed the plug itself looks a darkish brown color but the threads are very black.

What could cause this, is this a problem? How can I fix it.

The spark plug is a champion RJ19LM

See the pics below. Thanks!
https://carousel.dropbox.com/photos/cc/i8qZHKLHUa2IqeU


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

If the center of the plug is brown, that's how it should be. And the black on the thread area is also normal. Now if the whole plug is black, it's running rich.


----------



## AandPDan (Nov 18, 2014)

It's running rich from your first pic. It could be that the choke was left on. See how it runs.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

looks rich to me, Put a new plug in it preferably an NGK and run the engine. If it has an adjustable mixture screw you may want to lean it out a bit. Take the engine off the choke as soon as possible. After the engine starts start moving the choke to the off position while still keeping the engine running. Do not use more choke than necessary to keep the engine running.


----------



## zml661415 (Jan 31, 2015)

thanks all for your responses I will put a new plug in hopefully NGK if I can find it. Ill be sure not to run the choke more than necessary. Ill run it and check back to see if the problem is resolved.


----------

